# Fan-Tastic Vent Installation



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

I just completed my Fan-tastic Vent installation. I went with the 4000R model on this one as these units are fully upgradeable and I didn't want to shell out the cash at the moment for the big 6000R model. Not much to say about this mod. It was fairly easy and a good one to do. I opted to place this one in the bathroom. I know I could've done it in the bunkhouse or the master bedroom up front but by putting this in the center, it's a good breeze from all windows. Even with the bathroom door closed, that little 1" gap is great for pulling air in and out the fan. Should I experience any black tank funk fumes, this will help as well. Here are the pics....

Inside above the bath.... OBVIOUSLY!!!

















On the roof... again... OBVIOUSLY!!!

















Here's a another pic of the roof showing off it's spring cleanliness! How many other mods can you see in this pic??


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Looks good! I'd recommend one in each vent. That way you can have one blowing in and one out. Oh, by the way, you mention black tank odor... I notice more black tank oder while flushing with the fan on than with it off. I figure it is probably drawing too much with the door closed and therefore pulling fumes out of the tank while the pedal is pressed.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Nathan said:


> I figure it is probably drawing too much with the door closed and therefore pulling fumes out of the tank while the pedal is pressed.


BAM! That's it... Thanks!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Rob_G said:


> I figure it is probably drawing too much with the door closed and therefore pulling fumes out of the tank while the pedal is pressed.


BAM! That's it... Thanks!








[/quote]

Rule of thumb, switch fan from out to in when flushing! Not only does it stop the tank gas from coming back up but you can get a bubble and splash back if the fan is on high speed out and you flush with the door closed.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> I figure it is probably drawing too much with the door closed and therefore pulling fumes out of the tank while the pedal is pressed.


BAM! That's it... Thanks!








[/quote]

Rule of thumb, switch fan from out to in when flushing! Not only does it stop the tank gas from coming back up but you can get a bubble and splash back if the fan is on high speed out and you flush with the door closed.
[/quote]
LOL... I can TOTALLY see this happening! I'll make sure that I conveniently forget to tell the DW about this one!


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Btw, if you have any problems with this fan they have a lifetime warranty. That clear motor mount cracked on mine, i called and they sent a new mount with the motor also. It is on my 2001 fleetwood discovery.

Will


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

I have one of those fans in my soon to be traded camper and noticed that the 312 doesn't have one. I will be putting one in asap. It is so powerful, it pulls the bathroom door shut. Oh and ditto on the black tank fumes. You have to flush quickly or your going to get a nose ful.


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

BTW Rob, was there a fan there already? Or did you replace the solar window?


----------

